# This evening's walk in the park.



## Bifurcator (Jun 4, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 5, 2008)

:sun: :coffee:


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 6, 2008)

All are good but I like number 1 and 7 the best!!!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!  Yeah, I meant to set the polling to multi-vote but I hit save without doing so and it doesn't allow editing the poll options. 

Maybe if a mod reads this they could set it for me?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 6, 2008)

I picked 3 because I liked the framing you did and the unbalance of the flowers on the top right of the picture.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks!  Coming from a man with your gallery that's a real compliment!


----------



## King Mango (Jun 11, 2008)

I liked 4, 5, 7and 8 especially. But the poll only lets me choose 1 as I am guessing someone must have already pointed out.

Five has great color and seven is just a really interesting set with the flowers in bloom and the little buds.

Eight is just beautiful. Where is this? Sort of reminds me of The Huntington in LA. I actually have some decent shots from there. I wish I had a better cam though because there are some major blowouts ruining one of my favorite pics I've ever taken. I should post a WIP thread on it...

[EDIT]Crap did I just blame my camera???


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 11, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## King Mango (Jun 11, 2008)

That is bad-ass. :thumbup:

I don't really like tone-mapped HDR either. I like to see it used as an augmentation to the shortcomings of the media towards realistic ends.

Like the first time you see a good final gather :rockon:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2008)

Couldn't you post your photos WITHOUT adding a poll to each and every one of your threads, like everyone else does, too, Bifurcator? I would have asked you to leave out the polls in PM if you had your settings set to "PMs allowed" but you haven't...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 12, 2008)

Forum politics, so soon?  I have always had both PM and receive emails enabled btw so I'm not understanding that. Unless I'm forced to not add polls I want to continue using them. Roughly 70% of the people who view the threads (in my case) don't leave a comment of any kind. A poll is a great way for them to quickly leave an opinion while remaining anonymous or not having to go to the trouble of typing. In many cases I guess people who have poor opinions of the image(s) won't say so or comment as such because they don't want to appear negative in public. With a poll they can say what they really think and still keep the upbeat persona that contributes to the fun here. So many positives and the only negative that I can think of is one extra touch of the scroll-wheel for those who don't wish to participate.

BTW, did you have a chance to read message number 4 in this thread?  If you have the time I sure would appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the messaging options as set at join-date:







I haven't modified them since. Is this incorrect for receiving PMs and emails from all?


----------



## Moglex (Jun 13, 2008)

Particularly liked 4, 5 and 7.

In 8 you were stymied by not having a foreground feature near enough to the main subject.

I can't vote on the poll. Has it expired?


----------



## mr_baseball_08 (Jun 13, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Couldn't you post your photos WITHOUT adding a poll to each and every one of your threads, like everyone else does, too, Bifurcator? I would have asked you to leave out the polls in PM if you had your settings set to "PMs allowed" but you haven't...



What's wrong with a poll attached to the thread?  No one is required to participate in either the thread or poll.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 13, 2008)

Moglex said:


> Particularly liked 4, 5 and 7.
> 
> In 8 you were stymied by not having a foreground feature near enough to the main subject.
> 
> I can't vote on the poll. Has it expired?



Really? It expired? That sucks. I set it not to ever expire. Weird!


Anyway, nice comment on 8. Much appreciated!


----------



## Toni Marie (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like all of them but #1 and 4 are the best. great job.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, thanks Toni!

I linked pretty much all the pics on your flicker page! Nice stuff! Jazz In June huh? Sweet!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 16, 2008)

Man Japan is beautiful i definately have to make it out there some time... itll be a mission though. totally worth it. ill be rockin a 1Ds MarkIII by then i hope with a 70-200mm 2.8 IS mounted on the fronttt


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, when you come you definitely have to look me up! Maybe lunch and a beer! I can show you or tell you all the cool spots to visit. Buy a rail pass!  You'll need it!   There are some awesome and ancient cities here. The people are generally kind, warm, and honest too!

Hehe, I should become a travel & tour planner... I would love it!


----------



## King Mango (Jun 16, 2008)

I have sometimes thought of travelling somewhere and working as a concierge for a year or two. I'm really interested in ruins so maybe Cambodia or South America somewhere.
I'm sure it would be a lot easier to run a tour service than a charity! Go for it!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, when you come you definitely have to look me up! Maybe lunch and a beer! I can show you or tell you all the cool spots to visit. Buy a rail pass!  You'll need it!   There are some awesome and ancient cities here. The people are generally kind, warm, and honest too!

Hehe, I should become a travel & tour planner... I would love it!


----------

